# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Enquete antidepressiva Tros Radar

## Ronald68

Tros radar is benieuwd naar uw ervaringen met antidepressiva. Hiervoor hebben we een enquête opgesteld die (ex-)gebruikers van antidepressiva kunnen invullen om zo hun ervaringen met ons te delen. Voor meer informatie over dit onderwerp kunt ons interview met psychiater Bram Bakker bekijken. 

Vul de enquête in

----------


## Petra717

Dank hiervoor Ronald!

----------


## dotito

Wel goed dat er zo'n Enquete is,zo kan je je eigen ervaring is kwijt. :Smile:

----------

